# Pharma Vaporizer



## Hooked (25/9/19)

*PHARMA VAPORIZER BRINGS BIG BILLIONAIRE NAMES*
https://www.vapun.com/news/pharma-vaporizer-brings-big-billionaire-names
24 Sept. 2019

"Remember that novel device the FDA spoke about in the past? Well, it all could be revealed very soon – at least via one company. Put on your tinfoil hat, because this is all starting to point to the government’s grand plan for this industry.

Hava Health is about to launch Hale – what Tech Crunch referred to as “the first vaporizer designed for smoking cessation.” This is a different animal than what vaping hardware companies are allowed to reference, per the Deeming Regulations that classified this industry as a Tobacco Product.

Per Tech Crunch, “Unlike other electronic cigarettes that are currently on the market, Hava Health and its Hale vaporizer are in the process of applying for approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to be classified as a smoking cessation treatment. The company founders see their competitors not in vaporizer vendors like Juul Labs, but in the patches and gums on offer from brands like Nicorette and NicoDerm.”

Hale claims to be different because it will be the first device that uses “4 Pharmaceutical grade ingredients” for “two different oil formulations.” Key phrase is “pharmaceutical grade ingredients,” which are currently not disclosed on their website. The Hale Vaporizer system is not yet available, however their mission is listed as being “to help people battling nicotine addiction.”

This device reeks of Big Pharma–but wait, there’s more.

Hava Health has some big-named backers that include: Village Global, Backstage Capital, Hardware Massive and other angel investors on their website.

One name that stands out listed as part of The Network on Village Global website is none other than Mike Bloomberg. The same Bloomberg who donated $160 million to anti-vaping efforts in New York, as reported by New York Times.

Another is Bill Gates. Both Bloomberg and Gates have donated heavily to the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids (CTFK) and the CDC Foundation. CTFK has been notoriously anti-vape–they were one of the parties that successfully sued the FDA, claiming officials did not have the authority to extend regulatory deadlines for the vapor industry. The CDC Foundation has been previously investigated for allegedly allowing private donations to influence CDC policies, as reported by Roll Call and The Times of India.

Donating money to anti-vaping efforts while simultaneously investing in a pharmaceutical grade smoking cessation “vaporizer” that is completely in its own category – Pharma – could appear suspicious. Hale won’t need PMTA approval, because it will not be a tobacco product, but will require FDA approval as a drug ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------

